# Told a girl she's cute



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been crossing paths with this girl at a store day in and day out for a few weeks, and today I managed to tell her she's very cute! I was a bit clumsy, she said thanks but looked away, and I'm still somewhat embarrassed by the whole thing (it happened a couple of hours ago), but I still feel it was a small victory nonetheless... ops

Makes me laugh, how such a simple thing can cause so much trouble


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

That's good of you. You can be proud of yourself.
I wouldn't dare to do that. I have never told a guy that I like him. I want to tell it to one, but I'm just too afraid.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks! That was a first for me. You know, sometimes you just have to go in head first without letting yourself go down the negative thoughts spiral. A month from now I'll be laughing myself off about this, that's for sure! 

Now let's see if I have the courage to go to that store again...


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

You probably made her feel very good about herself, even if she wasn't sure how to react. :yes


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Or maybe she no longer has doubts that I'm truly weird :b Best not to think about it!


----------



## The Man They Call (Jul 10, 2011)

Bravo. Her reaction is immaterial. Your ability to take the leap is awesome.


----------



## Mark02 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Good job man, you think that's a small thing?! I'd never do that, at least not yet....


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

nice! its a step in the right direction. being brave and showing girls your interest. good job


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's really great to have such enthusiastic feedback from you guys. Now let's see what happens when I see her again... I think I'll be pissing my pants :teeth


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

That is definitely not a small thing. Stuff like that can actually still be hard for some regular social people. 

So good job!


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! That's great! Congratulations. Next time, try telling it to a girl that you already know... see how that works out.

I really am glad that you made this thread. It reminds me that usually things aren't as bad as we make them out to be. We have to try them first. It's just what I needed to see. Things usually go better than expected.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

MAJOR props!!!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

thats awesome. Girls have told me im handsome or attractive. I just say "thanks"and smile....i really dont know how to respond


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Met her again today and was about to ask her for a smile, but she avoided all eye contact with me and almost pretended I wasn't there. She doesn't strike me as shy, so... Oh well, I'll try not to take it personally and leave her alone then. Still glad I did what I did, though -- just proves that it's better to take chances rather than not and regret about it! :idea


----------



## Mark02 (May 4, 2010)

NoName99 said:


> Met her again today and was about to ask her for a smile, but she avoided all eye contact with me and almost pretended I wasn't there. She doesn't strike me as shy, so... Oh well, I'll try not to take it personally and leave her alone then. Still glad I did what I did, though -- *just proves that it's better to take chances rather than not and regret about it!* :idea


That's the spirit! A person's negative response to a friendly/flattering gesture is very likely not about you, it's about them...maybe she even likes you and is shy now...in any case, it's *always* better to take action. I have to keep telling myself that.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

i'm impressed. I can hardly even tell OTHER people when I think someone is cute. :/ working on it....


----------



## OGirly (Aug 2, 2011)

That's amazing to hear!! Good for you  You did most likely make her day; I know if someone said that to me I'd look away too out of shyness  Either way, that's a huge step forward! Being able to stop the negative thoughts and jump in like you said is exactly what we all should be doing! Proud of you!


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

You guys are great! Big hugs :squeezefor everyone! But let me tell you, if I can do this, so can you. A year ago I could barely leave the house! Be bold!


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

A HUGE victory, I've been told many times I'm physically attractive but my attitude and insecurities make me a LOT less appealing. So it's true what people say, it's 90% attitude, keep it up! I know I'll never be able to do such thing.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

NoName99 said:


> I've been crossing paths with this girl at a store day in and day out for a few weeks, and today I managed to tell her she's very cute! I was a bit clumsy, she said thanks but looked away, and I'm still somewhat embarrassed by the whole thing (it happened a couple of hours ago), but I still feel it was a small victory nonetheless... ops
> 
> Makes me laugh, how such a simple thing can cause so much trouble


That's great! Remember that when us guys bail up a girl, she will herself worry about how she's coming across and feel self-conscious. We can't expect a girl to drop her defenses from compliements so her thanks and looking away would probably be her way of keeping her fear of rejection at bay. If she's single, she's probably thinking about you right now and what you said and might even possibly fantasize about you tonight, especially if she hasn't had much contact with males for a while.


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

I think the most important thing about it is letting it be spontaneous, because if you dwell too much on it you'll be swarmed by negative thoughts, delay, and eventually refrain from doing it.

Bom trabalho


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

davidigm said:


> A HUGE victory, I've been told many times I'm physically attractive but my attitude and insecurities make me a LOT less appealing. So it's true what people say, it's 90% attitude, keep it up! I know I'll never be able to do such thing.


Aww never say never. If someone had told me a few months ago that I would have done what I did, I wouldn't have believed it! It's difficult, but not impossible!


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

jimity said:


> That's great! Remember that when us guys bail up a girl, she will herself worry about how she's coming across and feel self-conscious. We can't expect a girl to drop her defenses from compliements so her thanks and looking away would probably be her way of keeping her fear of rejection at bay. If she's single, she's probably thinking about you right now and what you said and might even possibly fantasize about you tonight, especially if she hasn't had much contact with males for a while.


Wow, such... optimism! :b I like the way you think :yes


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Manifold said:


> I think the most important thing about it is letting it be spontaneous, because if you dwell too much on it you'll be swarmed by negative thoughts, delay, and eventually refrain from doing it.
> 
> Bom trabalho


É bem verdade!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

That's very brave. Nice job


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

It's so awesome that you did that! Congratulations!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

You have guts! Grats

I'd do the same thing though. Tell me I'm handsome I'll look away. Tell me I have nice teeth I'll hide my smile. Isn't that human nature? Or human nature of the social anxious? I don't know, seems like a normal reaction for the girl to me.


----------

